# New Megaminx last layer method ! Begvanced Method!



## Nikhil Soares (Feb 18, 2017)

Newest last layer method for Megaminx! Mostly for people who want to learn OLL and PLL but do not want to learn any algorithms. I recommend even fast cubers to watch it because it is I guess the third Megaminx last layer method ever !!!
The method's name is Begvanced as it is for people between beginners and advanced .
Here is the link to the tutorial for Nikhil's Begvanced Megaminx last layer method on my channel named Cuber Nikhil :
http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLLXsTasA0dL3XNf0wFshu87ho297XDEQQ


----------



## phreaker (Feb 18, 2017)

Do you have a written description somewhere?


----------



## Nikhil Soares (Feb 18, 2017)

phreaker said:


> Do you have a written description somewhere?


What part are you confused in ?


----------



## phreaker (Feb 18, 2017)

I just like to see things written out, I often make sense of them easier. Not all people learn the same way.


----------



## Nikhil Soares (Feb 18, 2017)

phreaker said:


> I just like to see things written out, I often make sense of them easier. Not all people learn the same way.


Just wait a bit I'll update it tomorrow.


----------



## Dom (Feb 18, 2017)

Yes. Something written. Preferably a PDF that I can print out and use as z guide as I follow along with the videos. 

Also, the videos are out of order in the playlist.


----------

